# $750.00 Per Pill?   Maybe Not So Much!



## Debby (Oct 22, 2015)

I think you'll all love this story!  Remember that jerk who bought the patent on a cancer drug and jacked the price up from $13.00 to $750.00 or something outrageous like that?  Well, another company just yanked the rug out from under his feet.  They are going to sell their generic version of the same drug for $1.00 per pill!  Isn't that wonderful that they would make it available to people who need it and at a price they can afford?  So very cool and restores my faith in humanity a bit.

http://www.rawstory.com/2015/10/san...wn-by-offering-same-cancer-drug-for-1-a-pill/

San Diego-based company announced on Thursday that it would compete with Martin Shkreli’s Turing Pharmaceuticals by offering the same drug used to help AIDS and cancer patients for $1 a pill, the _San Diego Union-Tribune_ reported.
Imprimis Pharmaceuticals, a compounding-drug firm, said it would begin selling its own version of the generic drug pyrimethamine, which Turing was marketing under the name Daraprim. Shkreli was roundly criticized last month after his company raised the price for the drug from $13.50 a pill to $750 a pill after acquiring the patent.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2015)

Good news, that character was very greedy, shame people taking advantage of those suffering with disease.   :applause2:


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 22, 2015)

G-d Bless, I hope that other character gets what's coming to him...karma bites


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 22, 2015)

Awesome, karma rules!


----------



## Debby (Oct 22, 2015)

And that the 2nd company has said they'll do the same for other drugs, cheap, cheap, cheap.....I'll bet that greedy guy is so po'd!  Red face, screaming, veins bulging and throbbing in his forehead as his eyes bug out of his head!  If I knew the symbol for his company I'd look it up to see if it's dropping like a stone.  That would be just a little more 'way cool' to heap on top of the current pile.


----------



## imp (Oct 22, 2015)

One must give pause to wonder, aside from billions spent on R&D, as I understand they actually do, what is the true cost to the company producing a given pill, considering only operating costs and materials purchased? Bet it's pennies each pill!

The pharmaceutical companies vie for dominance over oil, nowadays, in terms of revenue. It's BIG BUSINESS!

Lee Iacocca in his autobiography, hinted that the true cost to produce an automobile was one of the most closely guarded secrets of industry.   imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 1, 2015)

This creep is only 32 and a hedge fund manager on Wall St. 



Martin  Shkreli is an American hedge fund manager and entrepreneur,  specializing in healthcare businesses, and is a co-founder of MSMB  Capital Management and the founder of Turing Pharmaceuticals AG. Wikipedia



Born: April 1, 1983 (age 32), Brooklyn, New York City, NY


Nationality: American



Education: Baruch College (2004)


----------

